# Was kann die &quot;ATI Mobility FireGL V5200; 256 MB GDDR3 SDRAM &quot; ?



## juka-filme (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mir  einen neuen laptop kaufen und bin dabei auf diese grafikkarte gestoßen und wollte mal nachfragen, ob die gut ist und was jemand mit hoffentlich mehr ahnung wie ich, davon hält.
Ich möchte den laptop anstatt meines deskop pcs nutzen und ab und zu auch mal en game zocken können


was meint ihr dazu


danke schon mal

gruß juka


----------



## Moemo (17. Dezember 2006)

juka-filme am 17.12.2006 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte mir  einen neuen laptop kaufen und bin dabei auf diese grafikkarte gestoßen und wollte mal nachfragen, ob die gut ist und was jemand mit hoffentlich mehr ahnung wie ich, davon hält.
> Ich möchte den laptop anstatt meines deskop pcs nutzen und ab und zu auch mal en game zocken können
> 
> ...



Diese Karte, bzw.FireGL Karten sind eher für den Workstationbereich oder für 2D/3D Anwendungen etc.

MfG


----------



## ananas45 (17. Dezember 2006)

Moemo am 17.12.2006 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Karte, bzw.FireGL Karten sind eher für den Workstationbereich oder für 2D/3D Anwendungen etc.



nicht ganz.
FireGL sind OpenGl-optimierte Karten, die vor allem in z.B. CAD ihr Vorteil entfalten. Die D3D leistung ist durchschnittlich 10% schlecht als normale 3D Karten mit derselben Grafikchip.


----------



## juka-filme (17. Dezember 2006)

ananas45 am 17.12.2006 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 17.12.2006 16:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist eine solche karte dann nicht zu empfehlen?
sollte ich eher eine ati  mobility radeon x1400 128mb nehmen?
leider gibt es bei ibm keine große auswahl an grafikkarten


----------



## Moemo (17. Dezember 2006)

In meinen Augen ist keine der beiden Karten wirklich zu empfehlen, da sie wenig (bis gar nicht) Spiele-tauglich sind.
Vielmehr würde mich interessieren, wieviel du für ein Notebook ausgeben möchtest und warum es gerade IBM seien muss. 
 

MfG


----------



## juka-filme (17. Dezember 2006)

Moemo am 17.12.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> In meinen Augen ist keine der beiden Karten wirklich zu empfehlen, da sie wenig (bis gar nicht) Spiele-tauglich sind.
> Vielmehr würde mich interessieren, wieviel du für ein Notebook ausgeben möchtest und warum es gerade IBM seien muss.
> 
> 
> MfG




ich habe im moment ein samsung laptop und bin SEHR UNZUFRIEDEN mit dem Gerät und möchte etwas zuverlässiges mit vernünftigem support haben und mich da für ibm entschieden, da wir in unserer familie sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht haben.
ich hatte so mit 2000 euro gerechnet und eigentlich auch schon eins ausgesucht und wollte mich aber vorher noch über die grafikkarte informieren
 http://www.pro-com.org/nofost.de/Pages/ArticleDetails.aspx?ArticleNumber=UB256GE-H

jetzt bin ich mir natürlich net mehr so sicher


----------



## SuicideVampire (17. Dezember 2006)

juka-filme am 17.12.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 17.12.2006 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In der Preisklasse würde ich eher Asus oder Toshiba empfehlen, die liefern wirklich Qualität.


----------



## Moemo (17. Dezember 2006)

Schau dir doch einmal die Alienware oder Dell Notebooks an. 
Vorteil bei Dell: Diese Woche Speicherverdopplung 

MfG


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Dezember 2006)

Vergiss diesen überteuerten Lenovo/IBM-Mist:
http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/gamestarspielepc/

Das ist ein Notebook zum spielen & mit einem guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Wennst es noch kriegst !!


----------



## Hombre3000 (18. Dezember 2006)

Eol_Ruin am 17.12.2006 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss diesen überteuerten Lenovo/IBM-Mist:
> http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/gamestarspielepc/
> 
> Das ist ein Notebook zum spielen & mit einem guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
> Wennst es noch kriegst !!



*hust*

Also IBM Laptops als Mist abzutun ist mal übelster Schwachsinn. 

Mobil sind diese Notebooks unschlagbar. Super Tastaur, Festplatte ist extrem sturzsicher da diese sich bei nicht benutztung sozusagen Ausschaltet und bei einem Sturz nicht sonderlichviel passieren kann (Daten technisch gesehen).

Mit IBM Laptops hat man möglichkeiten bei System Verlust (Windows) das ganze System binnen kürzerster Zeit wiederherzustellen.
Das sie teuer sind stimmt aber nirgendswo sonst hat man wohl so eine Verarbeitung. Ich selbst habe ein Toshiba und bin mäßig zufrieden. Und ich habe nicht ein billiges Satelliet sondern eines aus der teuren Tecra Business Serie.

Für Gaming sind die IBMs imo allerdings ungeeignet. 


mfg

Hombre

Das Gamestar Notebook ist ok. Falls du wirklich häufig spielen willst würde ich auch sowas kaufen.


----------



## Thomsn (18. Dezember 2006)

juka-filme am 17.12.2006 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ist eine solche karte dann nicht zu empfehlen?
> sollte ich eher eine ati  mobility radeon x1400 128mb nehmen?
> leider gibt es bei ibm keine große auswahl an grafikkarten


Es kommt ganz darauf an, _was_ du spielen willst. Vergiss diese pauschalisierten Aussagen lieber, die hier immer wieder fallen. Da du geschrieben hast, du willst das Notebook als Desktopersatz nutzen, ist die Frage natürlich, was dein Desktop bisher leisten musste. Diese Anforderung musst du dann halt auf das Notebook übertragen, woraus sich der Rest ergeben sollte.

Ich hab ein IBM T60 mit ATi X1400 und, naja ... man kann damit anscheinend sogar spielen...
Allerdings versuchte ich bisher nur Vampire Bloodlines und kann die tatsächliche "Leistungsfähigkeit" nicht so genau einordnen. Jedenfalls lief es sogar in der WXGA+ Standardauflösung von 1400x1050 mit verringerten Details (nein, nicht mit minimalsten) flüssig.
Ein Freund hat ein Z60 - auch mit ATi X1400 - und spielt damit weit mehr als ich; größtenteils, schätze ich, mehr oder weniger aktuelle Spiele.

Soll das Notebook für das berühmte "Spielchen zwischendurch" herhalten, spricht IMO nicht viel gegen IBM/Lenovo.
Wenn es aber wirklich eine "Zockermaschine" sein soll, ist IBM/Lenovo wegen der mageren Auswahl an wirklich Leistungsstarken Grafikkarten wohl eher weniger interessant.
Allerdings sollte man sich dann IMO gut informieren, was den qualitativen Stand der anvisierten Produktlinie anderer Hersteller angeht. Was bei IBM/Lenovo selbstverständlich ist - gute Tastatur; steifes, stabiles Gehäuse; hohe Akkulaufzeit; (relativ) geringes Gewicht - trifft man bei anderen Herstellern meiner Meinung nach eher sehr serienabhängig an.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Dezember 2006)

Hombre3000 am 18.12.2006 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also IBM Laptops als Mist abzutun ist mal übelster Schwachsinn.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Ich meinte das in Bezug auf die Spielefähigkeit.
Und sooo gut sind Lenovo-Notebooks in letzter Zeit auch nicht mehr.

Die letzten, welche in der c't getestet wurden, haben eher solala abgeschnitten.
Besonders die eingebauten Displays haben an Qualität nachgelassen.

Wobei man sagen muß das die Preise von Lenovo sich in letzter Zeit auch nach unten angepasst haben.


----------



## SuicideVampire (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich würde bei Fujitsu-Siemens zur Vorsicht raten, die haben meines Wissens eine recht geringe Haltbarkeit.


----------



## jediknight1 (18. Dezember 2006)

SuicideVampire am 18.12.2006 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde bei Fujitsu-Siemens zur Vorsicht raten, die haben meines Wissens eine recht geringe Haltbarkeit.



Probleme hatte ich bisher mit Notebooks von Toshiba und Sony. FS und Acer laufen dagegen gut.


----------



## juka-filme (19. Dezember 2006)

vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten!!

Ich bin glaube so der Typ, der ab und an mal ein Spiel spielt und kein richtiger Gamer. (Dafür habe ich meine 360   )

Ich benötige den Laptop hauptsächlich für mein Studium und bin irgendwie total festgefahren auf IBM.
Die bieten da spezielle Notebooks for Students an.
(immer noch net günstig, aber die Qualität soll stimmen)

Kann ich denn mit dieser Karte absolut net zocken oder gibt es nur ein paar Karten auf dem Markt , die für das Geld besser geignet sind??

Juka


----------



## SuicideVampire (19. Dezember 2006)

juka-filme am 19.12.2006 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten!!
> 
> Ich bin glaube so der Typ, der ab und an mal ein Spiel spielt und kein richtiger Gamer. (Dafür habe ich meine 360   )
> 
> ...



Es wird schon halbwegs laufen, bessere Karten für Laptops sind relativ teuer und selten.


----------



## Thomsn (19. Dezember 2006)

juka-filme am 19.12.2006 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich denn mit dieser Karte absolut net zocken oder gibt es nur ein paar Karten auf dem Markt , die für das Geld besser geignet sind?


Von Preisen der einzelnen Grafikeinheiten kann man beim Notebook ja schlecht ausgehen, weshalb es auf die Frage wohl kaum eine richtige Antwort geben wird. Vom Preis des ganzen Notebooks aus gesehen: Natürlich gibt es für das Geld schnellere Geräte.
Deshalb schrieb ich ja oben, dass du selbst entscheiden (und wissen) solltest, was du nun brauchst.


----------

